# Oliva Serie O Torpedo Cigar Review - Good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Another good Oliva cigar. Compared to other similar Oliva's, the Serie O is not as good as the Serie V, and about as good as Serie G.

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie O Torpedo Cigar Review - Good cigar


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll try this one see what it's like

Thanks for the review


----------

